# What other things do people clean?



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey folks. I'm probably duplicating a thread by asking a slightly different question but as I was washing my lawnmower this morning (and applying a light coat of Megs trim dressing eek), as I do after every cut, I thought 'Am I the only person who does this type of thing?"

So, I'm possibly opening a Johari window slightly here, I have a tendency to keep most things in good order.

Here's my little lawnmower - 14 years and counting. 









Anybody do anything similar? Please reply. Please. Lol.

Cooks


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good timing cooks - just done my dining room set with leather balm + wood balm for bargain price £3.40 ! looks like new


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I did my twins car seats with a upholstery cleaner and then gtechniq i1


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I just had a bath 

Does that count????
Found the hogs hair brush very well urmmmmmmmmmmmm "nice"
But the APC round the exhaust area stung a bit.( note to self NEVER use g101 there)


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Snow foam the conservatory every year :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313808

Angelwax H2GO rain repellent on all the shower cubicles, outside glass furniture and all the conservatory windows

Werkstat prime strong on uPVC window frames

I'm sure there's more, just can't think of them at the mo :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AllenF said:


> I just had a bath
> 
> Does that count????
> Found the hogs hair brush very well urmmmmmmmmmmmm "nice"
> But the APC round the exhaust area stung a bit.( note to self NEVER use g101 there)


I did a huge laugh out loud at the "exhaust area." I'll take your word for it and won't give that a try.

Although I'm strangely tempted.....

Cooks


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

*conservatory*

I was thinking of trying snow foam on my conservatory, just gave me the confidence to do it.

Glad it is not only me that is mad 

(note to self - never buy a black car and then look on internet for how to keep it clean, there lies madness)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Werkstat prime strong on uPVC window frames.


Now that's my kind of thing!!

Must try that as I need to do a pre-winter wash of the uPVC fascias and soffits too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

polac5397 said:


> good timing cooks - just done my dining room set with leather balm + wood balm for bargain price £3.40 ! looks like new


Snap - but I think you absolutely smashed me on the price lol!

Cheers buddy

Cooks


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i coated the bathroom sink with bsd lol


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

I do my sofas with autoglym leather cleaner , I do my shoes with it too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jmc197 said:


> I do my sofas with autoglym leather cleaner , I do my shoes with it too


:thumb: I've done the sofa etc but NEVER thought of doing my shoes. That's an incredible idea!!

This thread is making me worse lol.... I also like BSD on teh sink, although I've already done that with H2Go 

Keep em coming guys (and girls).

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Leather sofa with Dr Leather - 5yr old and still looks like new.

LCD tv screens with Autoglym Fast Glass (awesome clean smear free finish)

Glass/ black ash TV stand with Clearkote Quikshine

Stainless hob/ microwave door and oven door with WD40 

Front door - Autoglym Super Resin Polish !


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I need some Gtechniq I1 (fabric water repellant)

After the car seats, I am doing my trainers with that.
…and my cap, beanie and jacket :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Machine polish my shoes and use wolfs leather protectant..


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm definitely going to have to try I1. A fair few people on here seem to be using it. 

Cooks


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

polished up some 1200 turntables I sold on ebay which looked slightly abused, laptop with various products, phone with various products - and yes bsd on the sinks to, didnt last that long i found. I have used bsd on my conservatory and it beads superbly makes it better to clean!.

used AF revive on my garden furniture, also tried various products on my granite work tops.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

I did the kids cars with maxolen magic foam as the were looking pretty grim. Jet washed them down and gave them a quick squirt of multimax


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I used G101 on the drive to get rid of some moss. AG QD on the plastic lawnmower too.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Some great tips here guys!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

James_R said:


> I need some Gtechniq I1 (fabric water repellant)
> 
> After the car seats, I am doing my trainers with that.
> …and my cap, beanie and jacket :thumb:


This stuff is made for the job. You just put it into the washing machine and it works very well.

http://www.tesco.com/direct/nikwax-..._cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=COr91OTxlMACFWqWtAodLFQAWw


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Last year did the rotary washing line, the aluminium bits were coated with fk1000 and used trim restorer on the plastic parts... 
wife now uses the anglewax glass cleaner around the house and also Chemical guys innerclean instead of mr sheen for general surface clean/polish
My detailing orders are now more frequent


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

cleaned golf shoes n my italian winklepickers nuetral cream..
p/w the wheelie bins


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This is turning into an inspirational thread guys!!!! Lol.

Keep 'em coming. 

Cooks


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Exterior of all the house windows with Carlack Glass Sealent
All the house windows with 3M Glass cleaner
All the UPVC on the ground floor with SRP and Collinite
Shower door with Gtechniq G5.
Wooden patio table with i1
shed window with G5 !

Ahhhhh!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

shanew said:


>


This is brilliant! Best picture I've seen all day


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

The kids love getting involved too, it was a special treat in their minds to get their grubby little hands on my cleaning box


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I've do my toaster and sink !


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

shanew said:


> The kids love getting involved too, it was a special treat in their minds to get their grubby little hands on my cleaning box


I did a huge lol at that pic with the snow foam too.

Brill.

Cooks


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't forget to polish the kids slide, it makes the kids fly down


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

shanew said:


> Don't forget to polish the kids slide, it makes the kids fly down


When we were kids, we used to slide down the metal slide in the local park sitting on a bread wrapper as it polished the slide and made it go faster! 😀


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bathroom and shower with my waxes haha


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

I made that mistake once, the bath was a death trap as you couldn't stand up


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Why so you stand up in the bath? Lol.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

because the shower isn't separate and I cant wash my bum sitting down


----------



## Kasss Gnarl (Dec 8, 2013)

shanew said:


>


Love the obligatory petrol cap open shot, good job!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i detailed my uprite vacuum cleaner the other day and my wheely bin ...o and i tried ag super sheen on my tv " on the black plastic surround " made a big difference


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SarahS23 said:


> Bathroom and shower with my waxes haha


Ha Sarah - I've applied H2Go on the shower doors and the sink and G101 is fantastic for cleaning the grout.



shanew said:


> because the shower isn't separate and I cant wash my bum sitting down


Touchee!! Good point chum! Squeaky clean I hope :buffer:

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Ha Sarah - I've applied H2Go on the shower doors and the sink and G101 is fantastic for cleaning the grout.
> 
> Touchee!! Good point chum! Squeaky clean I hope :buffer:
> 
> ...


I get excited at beading in the shower hahaha


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm on holiday at the moment, and I've just finished machine polishing a fibreglass slide. Got the oxidation out, and polished and waxed it. The kids will be in the pool faster than ever!


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm currently using serious performance QD on our black glass kitchen table after wifey complained that her glass cleaner simply wasn't good enough. Looks ace now and place mats slide all over the place!

Also, tonight I cleaned my Sons old bike he's just outgrown ready for sale with ONR and also the same QD above, almost looks like new now.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SarahS23 said:


> I get excited at beading in the shower hahaha


Yup - me too lol. Never ceases to amuse me. Oh and I have a silicone blade that I bought to use on the car, and then realised it was a bad idea, on a little hook in the shower to dry it with.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JDO330 said:


> I'm currently using serious performance QD on our black glass kitchen table after wifey complained that her glass cleaner simply wasn't good enough. Looks ace now and place mats slide all over the place!
> 
> Also, tonight I cleaned my Sons old bike he's just outgrown ready for sale with ONR and also the same QD above, almost looks like new now.
> 
> Regards, Jon.


I did the spokes on J's bike with the britemax twins. Reminds me to do a pre-winter detail on it lol. Oh Yeh, the car too ....


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Im considering waxing the tiles in the shower :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That actually crossed my mind too chum (about my shower , not yours lol)

Cooks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That actually crossed my mind too chum (about my shower , not yours lol)
> 
> Cooks


:lol:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I put some AF Illusion on my Samsung Galaxy S4 screen a while ago. It made the screen immune to finger prints....... for a few hours. Then it was back to normal.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

A remember a mate doing his iPad with rain-x. He thought it was a great idea until he tried to use it and the digitiser didn't have a clue what was happening


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

shanew said:


> A remember a mate doing his iPad with rain-x. He thought it was a great idea until he tried to use it and the digitiser didn't have a clue what was happening


"a mate" LOL.


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

DA polished my kitchen cupboards with Megs ultimate polish and they came up a treat. Although I'm an SRP convert now. That stuff applies/removes so easy. Love it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My tiles have FK1000P on them and the shower screen Gtechniq. I simply wash the shower area with Angelwax shampoo.


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> Im considering waxing the tiles in the shower :lol:


Glass sealant does a cracking job on them


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> "a mate" LOL.


It was, I'm not daft enough to buy apple


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

shanew said:


> It was, I'm not daft enough to buy apple


or rain-x lol....


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I expect cooks details his export containers before a shipment goes out :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> I expect cooks details his export containers before a shipment goes out :lol:


You have to remove any incriminating prints Steve .....


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Cookies said:


> You have to remove any incriminating prints Steve .....


Proof right there cooks is a detailing firearm supplier :thumb:


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

FK1000p on the cooker hob


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

andyedge said:


> FK1000p on the cooker hob


Does it help repel dirt and water much? Does it make it easier to clean day to day?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Proof right there cooks is a detailing firearm supplier :thumb:


That is, IF you were in that line of work. ahem...



Cooks


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

benwhit said:


> Does it help repel dirt and water much? Does it make it easier to clean day to day?


Couldn't give a definite opinion unless I did a 50/50 comparison.
I usually use the scouring pad & the washing up water to clean the hob. It cleans up fairly easy, but I never let it get that bad anyway. I would think this will wash away the FK1000p fairly quickly.

The FK1000p shines it up nicely, feels very slick to the touch and of course is designed for high temp use.


----------

